# A novel about a romance... but it's NOT a "romance novel" ??



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When is a novel about a romance NOT a romance novel? When the 'conventional wisdom' says it's not, apparently.

Nobody's Perfect is a _relationship novel,_ a love story that's a little different, and not a shmaltzy, cavity-inducing heartstring-tugger that is the book equivalent of a Hallmark Channel movie.

It, and it's companion book, are realistic stories of what _real women_ do.

A harried mom finishing up one last errand at the mall a few days before Christmas.... A handsome actor with a sexy voice far from home and browsing the bookstore.... Who wouldn't want to be that woman??

_Nobody's Perfect_* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes.*]]



~~~~~~~~

_Fool Me Once_ is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel (_Nobody's Perfect_) just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class _jerk._ So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?



** Nobody's Perfect is not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. **


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new books!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Great light reading for a hot week.    

Happy Fourth, everyone!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope everyone is surviving the heat, drought, or whatever weather Mother Nature is throwing at you this summer.  

Light romances make great reading on a hot beach, or sitting in air-conditioned comfort.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Before you know it, summer will be over.  It's not too late to add one of the books above for breezy summer beach reads.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

August is right around the corner.  Check out these breezy romances before you have to think about back-to-school shopping,


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yikes, it's almost time to get the kids ready to go back to school!!  Almost time to pack away the swimsuits and flip-flops, and before you know it, it'll be time for corduroys and long-sleeve shirts.

Until then, there's still time to enjoy some light romance. No, these aren't your grandmother's romance novels (remember those funky-looking harlequins??). These are more real-world, with characters who act the way _real_ women would act, and with concerns that are shared by real people everywhere.

http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Enjoy these last weeks before school starts, and you have to deal with homework, school lunches, and parent-teacher conferences.

Get a little light reading done in these warm dog-days of August, with the non-traditional romances _Nobody's Perfect,_ and _Fool Me Once._

BTW, these books seem to be quite popular in the UK. Guess they're as fascinated with Hollywood actors as the rest of us.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Crazy weather coming our way:  hurricanes, droughts, wildfires, storms.  Be ready with a good book!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Have things quieted down?  Schedules changed, kids gone, the house quiet??  Time to kick back with a warm beverage and a good e-book!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The weather has stabilized, life is settling into a nice rhythm. Enjoy it with some light romance!

     

http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC -- $0.99 (price going up at end of month!)

http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/ -- $1.49 (price going up at end of month!)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Hurry!  Prices going up at the end of this month.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Nobody's Perfect_ is a "relationship story" more than a traditional romance.... a depiction of how an average single mom might realistically act in extraordinary situation.

(New cover for this book, haven't gotten it into my signature yet.) http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC )

Follow that up with the related story of _Fool Me Once,_ in which 'author' Dana Hayes learns a few things when her first book gets published.

http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are the new covers of the romance books.  They're pretty much the same as before, just tweaked in a couple of ways.  I hope everyone likes the 'new and improved' versions.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool weather has arrived. Love to snuggle up with a good book? Try a little light romance, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect,* by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, _Nobody's Perfect,_ is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in _*Fool Me Once.*_
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you're on the East coast, prepare for superstorm Sandy... get those flashlights, lanterns, and candles ready. The best way to pass the time when the weather is bad (or the power is out) is to read.

Contemporary relationship novel _Nobody's Perfect_ and _Fool Me Once_ are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

_Nobody's Perfect*_ is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC (new cover!!)

_Fool Me Once_ is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

* _Nobody's Perfect i_s not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that chillier weather has set in (and we're all safe from campaign ads!  ) it's a good time to sit down with a good book. For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books.

Contemporary relationship novel _Nobody's Perfect_ and romance _Fool Me Once_ are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

_*Nobody's Perfect*_ is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank heavens the election is behind us. And now the holidays are ahead of us, just around the corner. It's an opportunity to take some time to relax before the _real_ work begins. (Because let's face it, we know who does the _real_ work during the holidays!!) 

Contemporary relationship novel Nobody's Perfect and romance Fool Me Once are the answer if you're looking for a quick read between turkey-cooking and house-cleaning for company.

_*Nobody's Perfect*_ is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

_*Fool Me Once*_ is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that the holiday frenzy has begun in earnest, why not set aside some time for some light romance? _Nobody's Perfect_ and _Fool Me Once_ fit the description to a "T."

For example, what would you do if you were at the mall right before Christmas, and you happened to run into a major TV star? Jenna Lansing knows, as that's what takes place in the first scene of _Nobody's Perfect._ What a way to celebrate the holiday season, right?? 

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Black Friday is over, and luckily you don't have to leave the comfort of your own home to find a little romance, either for yourself or as a gift for a friend. Just a little something to get that mall Christmas music out of your head and take you away for a bit. 

Speaking of the mall and shopping.... what would you do if you were at the mall right before Christmas, and you happened to run into a major TV star? Jenna Lansing knows, as that's what takes place in the first scene of _*Nobody's Perfect.*_ What a way to celebrate the holiday season, right??

_*Nobody's Perfect*_ is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes.*]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

_*Fool Me Onc*_e is the story of *Dana Hayes*, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A harried mom finishing up one last errand at the mall a few days before Christmas.... A handsome actor with a _sexy voice_ far from home and browsing the bookstore.... Who wouldn't want to be that woman?? 

_Nobody's Perfect_ is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

~~~~~~~~

_Fool Me Once_ is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew, the holidays are almost here! Whether it's a relaxing moment for yourself, or a fun gift for a reader friend, these are two light contemporaries that fit the bill.

*Nobody's Perfect* is a relationship novel, _not_ a standard cookie-cutter romance. Put yourself in the heroine's shoes and see if she acted the way you would.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

Fool Me Once is the story of what happens when a newly-published author meets the man on whom her character is based. Instead of being thoughtful and romantic.... the man is a first-class _jerk!_ Can Dana manage to see the man behind the attitude?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

Happy holiday reading!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Find a way to relax & unwind between these holidays.

A single mom meets someone who could be the perfect man... so what's standing in their way?
*Nobody's Perfect*
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

A struggling soccer-mom finds herself fighting to find the "diamond in the rough" inside a handsome but unpleasant actor...
*Fool Me Once*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A "relationship novel" isn't quite the same as a romance novel.... but it still can be just as entertaining and fulfilling.

A single mom meets someone who could be the perfect man... so what's standing in their way?
*Nobody's Perfect*
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

A struggling soccer-mom finds herself fighting to find the "diamond in the rough" inside a handsome but unpleasant actor...
*Fool Me Once*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## mickbose (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks interesting - although I am a thriller writer. Will check them out.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not your grandmother's romance novels..... 

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes*.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cold wintry weather is a great time to curl up with some light reading. What could be better than unique relationship novels?

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect*, by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, Nobody's Perfect, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in *Fool Me Once.*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not your grandmother's romance novels..... make them your own!!

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes*.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you're on the East coast, prepare for the big blizzard. The best way to pass the time when the weather is bad (or even when the weather is good) is to read.

Contemporary relationship novel _*Nobody's Perfect*_ and _*Fool Me Once*_ are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside, or waiting through continuous Valentine's Day jewelry commercials on TV.

*Nobody's Perfect** is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

* Nobody's Perfect is not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. *


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

I like the description! And I dig realism.

Good luck!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

P.C. (Peter) Anders said:


> I like the description! And I dig realism.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. When I talk about my teen books (for ages 11-14), I call the main female character the "anti-Bella."


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not your grandmother's romance novels.....

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes.*]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another crazy winter storm to deal with. For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time. 

Contemporary relationship novel *Nobody's Perfect* and romance _*Fool Me Once*_ are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

_Nobody's Perfect _is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

_Fool Me Once_ is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Spring is (hopefully!) right around the corner. Let's have some nice reading time.

Contemporary relationship novel *Nobody's Perfect *and romance *Fool Me Onc*e are the answer if you're looking for a quick read between turkey-cooking and house-cleaning for company.

*Nobody's Perfect *is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once *is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another round of crazy weather to deal with. For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time.

Contemporary relationship novel *Nobody's Perfect* and romance *Fool Me Once* are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once *is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not your grandmother's romance novels.....

*Nobody's Perfec*t is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Spring has arrived (at least according to the calendar). Love to snuggle up with a good book? Try a little light reading with a realistic "relationship" story, and here are two to choose from, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in _*Nobody's Perfect,*_ by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, _Nobody's Perfect,_ is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in _*Fool Me Once.*_
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Is spring here YET? The calendar says it is, but the weather outdoors..... not so much!!

Anyway, if you're ready for some nice light, realistic reading, check these out. They're not your grandmother's romance novels.....

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_*Nobody's Perfect*_ is a "relationship story" more than a traditional romance.... a depiction of how an average single mom might realistically act in extraordinary situation.

http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC )

Follow that up with the related story of _*Fool Me Once,*_ in which 'author' Dana Hayes learns a few things when her first book gets published.

http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not your grandmother's romance novels..... make them your own!!

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is _*Dana Hayes.*_]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of _*Dana Hayes,*_ whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for a love story that's _*a little different,*_ and not a shmaltzy, cavity-inducing heartstring-tugger that is the book equivalent of a Lifetime or Hallmark movie?

These are realistic stories of what real women do.

A harried mom finishing up one last errand at the mall a few days before Christmas.... A handsome actor with a sexy voice far from home and browsing the bookstore.... Who wouldn't want to be that woman??

*Nobody's Perfect** is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

~~~~~~~~

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel (Nobody's Perfect) just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

* Nobody's Perfect is not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Is spring here YET? The calendar says it is, but the weather outdoors..... not so much!!

Anyway, if you're ready for some nice light, realistic reading, check these out. They're not your grandmother's romance novels.....

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in Nobody's Perfect, by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, \Nobody's Perfect, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in _*Fool Me Once.*_
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for a love story that's a little different, and not a shmaltzy, cavity-inducing heartstring-tugger that is the book equivalent of a Lifetime or Hallmark movie?

These are realistic stories of what real women do.

A harried mom finishing up one last errand at the mall a few days before Christmas.... A handsome actor with a sexy voice far from home and browsing the bookstore.... Who wouldn't want to be that woman??

*Nobody's Perfect** is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

~~~~~~~~

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel (Nobody's Perfect) just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

** Nobody's Perfect is not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. **


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not your grandmother's romance novels..... make them your own!!

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes*.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Expecting stormy weather? Sit down with some nice light, realistic reading _relationship_ stories. They're not your grandmother's romance novels.....

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2
Fool Me Once is sure to leave you smiling....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect,* by _Dana Hayes._
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When _Dana Hayes' _first novel, *Nobody's Perfect,* is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in *Fool Me Once.*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Is summer already? Time to plan a trip to the beach?? Don't forget to pack something to read!!

If you're ready for some nice light, realistic reading, check these out. They're not your grandmother's romance novels.....

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is _Dana Hayes._]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of _Dana Hayes,_ whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for a love story that's a little different, and not a shmaltzy, cavity-inducing heartstring-tugger that is the book equivalent of a Lifetime or Hallmark movie?

These are _realistic_ stories of what real women do.

A harried mom finishing up one last errand at the mall a few days before Christmas.... A handsome actor with a sexy voice far from home and browsing the bookstore.... Who wouldn't want to be that woman??

*Nobody's Perfect** is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

~~~~~~~~

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel (Nobody's Perfect) just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

* Nobody's Perfect is not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not your grandmother's romance novels..... Wink

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is _*Dana Hayes.*_]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of _*Dana Hayes,*_ whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer heat wave!! For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time while you try to stay cool.

Contemporary relationship novels\ _*Nobody's Perfect*_ and romance _*Fool Me Once*_ are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer is here with a vengeance. Need to relax and cool off with a good book? Try a little light reading with a realistic "relationship" story, and here are two to choose from, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in _*Nobody's Perfect,*_ by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, *Nobody's Perfect*, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in _*Fool Me Once.*_
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for a love story that's a little different?

These are realistic stories of what real women do.

A harried mom finishing up one last errand at the mall a few days before Christmas.... A handsome actor with a sexy voice far from home and browsing the bookstore.... Who wouldn't want to be that woman??

*Nobody's Perfect** is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes.*]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC *** Now, new _lower price!!_ ***

~~~~~~~~

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel (Nobody's Perfect) just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

* *Nobody's Perfect* is not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer is here but not for much longer.  Need something fun to read at the beach or by the pool?? Try a little light reading with a realistic "relationship" story, and here are two to choose from, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect,* by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, Nobody's Perfect, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in *Fool Me Once.*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer's with us for a few more weeks. Want a last chance for some summer beach or poolside reading? Try a little light romance, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect, *by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, *Nobody's Perfect*, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in *Fool Me Once.*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer is here but not for much longer... we're staring down the last big weekend of the season.  Need something fun to read at the beach or by the pool?? Try a little light reading with a realistic "relationship" story, and here are two to choose from, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect,* by Dana Hayes.
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When Dana Hayes' first novel, Nobody's Perfect, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in *Fool Me Once.*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for a love story that's a little different?

These are realistic stories of what real women do.

A harried mom finishing up one last errand at the mall a few days before Christmas.... A handsome actor with a sexy voice far from home and browsing the bookstore.... Who wouldn't want to be that woman??

*Nobody's Perfect** is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes*.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC *** Now, new lower price!! ***

~~~~~~~~

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes*, whose first novel (Nobody's Perfect) just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

*** *Nobody's Perfect* is not your grandmother's cookie-cutter romance. It's a bit 'non-traditional'... more of a relationship novel. *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_*Not *_your grandmother's romance novels..... *Wink* 

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes*.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Fall is here... isn't it a good time to sit down with a good story? Try a little light reading with a realistic "relationship" story, and here are two to choose from, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect*, by *Dana Hayes.*
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When *Dana Hayes'* first novel, Nobody's Perfect, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in *Fool Me Once.*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time while you try to stay cool.

Contemporary relationship novels\ Nobody's Perfect and romance Fool Me Once are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_*Not*_ your grandmother's romance novels..... *Wink* 

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes.*]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

****Note:* Price of Nobody's Perfect will be going up by the end of the month.*****

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Nobody's Perfect* is a "relationship story" more than a traditional romance.... a depiction of how an average single mom might realistically act in extraordinary situation.

http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC )

Follow that up with the related story of *Fool Me Once,* in which 'author' Dana Hayes learns a few things when her first book gets published.

http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time while you try to stay cool.

Contemporary relationship novel _Nobody's Perfect_ and romance _Fool Me Once_ are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool autumn weather!! For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time while you try to stay warm.

Contemporary relationship novels *Nobody's Perfect* and romance *Fool Me Once* are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

*Nobody's Perfect *is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_*Not*_ your grandmother's romance novels..... *Wink* 

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Early winter storms and crazy weather have already begun. For romance fans, here are a couple of non-traditional, "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time while you try to stay warm. Stock up now to be sure you have cozy reading material!

Contemporary relationship novels *Nobody's Perfect* and romance *Fool Me Once* are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

For romance fans, here are a couple of _non-traditional,_ "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time while you try to stay cool.

Contemporary relationship novel *Nobody's Perfect* and romance *Fool Me Once* are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while huddled on the couch while a storm is raging outside.

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[_Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes._]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once *is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yikes, the holidays are upon us!! Need to relax and decompress with a good book? Try a little light reading with a realistic "relationship" story, and here are two to choose from, both contemporaries.

What happens when a single suburban mom runs into a handsome actor? Spark are generated and begin to fly... but can those sparks become a thriving flame, or will they burn out as quickly as they ignited? That's the question posed in *Nobody's Perfect,* by *Dana Hayes.*
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

When *Dana Hayes'* first novel, Nobody's Perfect, is published, she's thrown into the path of the real-life actor who inspired her fictionalized 'hero.' Problem is, Kaden MacKay is nothing like Dana's character. In fact, he's a first-class jerk. And yet, despite her best intentions, she keeps finding herself thrown together with him. Intriguingly, behind the rudeness and prickliness, Dana occasionally glimpses a very different Kaden, one he obviously wants to keep hidden. Can she battle her way past the unpleasantness to discover the "real" Kaden MacKay? Find the answer in *Fool Me Once.*
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The big holiday is over, and looking forward to a new year! For romance fans, here are a couple of _non-traditional,_ "not your grandmother's romance" books to help pass the time while you try to stay warm.

Contemporary relationship novels *Nobody's Perfect* and romance *Fool Me Once* are the answer if you're looking for a quick read while decompressing after the big day and squeezing in a little relaxation.

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes*.]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of* Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Contemporary relationship novel Nobody's Perfect and romance Fool Me Once are the answer if you're looking for a quick read on that summer trip, or a child's ball tournament.

_*Nobody's Perfect*_ is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is Dana Hayes.]]


_*Fool Me Once*_ is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?


----------

